# poison bottles



## satin (Mar 20, 2006)

Heya all.
 I came across two of these poison bottles (pictured below). Whilst helping to clear out some of my belated farther "junk".
 As I've seen bottles sell at auctions before for unbelievable prices, I decided to hang on to them and find out how much they are worth before throwing them out!
 These bottles seem quite large to others I have seen on this website, and as u can tell from the photo's I can't even get my hand around one. I would say it hold nearly 2ltrs of liquid.
 On the bottom of the bottles there are some numbers they are as follows....
 R 615
 8 80 5
 UGB

 Both appear to be in perfect condition, and both come with the original brown glass stoppers.
 The bottles have no cracks, or leaks, as when we found them they still contained some kinda poison. They must have been sat in the shed for a good 30yrs.

 Anyone know how much these two identical bottles are worth?


----------



## satin (Mar 20, 2006)

pic of bottom



 R 615 
 8 80 5 
 UGB


----------



## satin (Mar 20, 2006)

Very Large


----------



## satin (Mar 20, 2006)

original brown glass stoppers!


----------



## Mihai (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.  

 Your bottles used to hold bleach. I've found some smaller ones in a dump in my back garden, smashed to pieces, unfortunately, but I managed to glue them in two bottles, as a jigsaw exercise.

 Not much value I'm afraid as they are not too old, 1950s I would say. Nevertheless quite good looking.


----------

